# too heavy for a horse?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That depends. If he's just a lesson pony or isn't used often, he may just be out of shape. This can cause heavy breathing/early sweating, etc. If you don't mind me asking, how tall/heavy are you? You don't have to answer, but it would give me a better idea. His breed and build will make a difference, also. A 13.1hh haflinger will be able to hold more than a 14.1hh POA or other light breed could. If the pony is built lean and delicate, chances are- if you're over 160 pounds, you could of been too big for it. If it was build stout, like a fjord, quarter, hafli, etc- it's limit would be closer to 180 pounds.


----------



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

i am about 5' 4" and 190. i can't say i blame my instructor though, since i dont really look 190 (my pants size is 12 in womens if that helps). the horse is a morgan as far as i know, and his build is medium -- not very stocky, yet not very small either.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. I'd say your a little heavy for him, but if your instructor feels that he's alright for you, and as long as you aren't doing any jumping / extended amounts of cantering on him- he'll be alright. Just make sure he gets cooled down- it is HOT outside! (or atleast it is where I am!) If you're worried though, you can always voice your concern to your instructor =]


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Now seeing your height and weight I would come to the conclusion the horse is out of shape or not use to you. B/c I know of a light built morgan 14.2 that carries a 240lbs (or more) woman just fine. Not joking either. She is the only one that rides him, ever.

Age, weather, and environment is something to consider as well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, you are likely NOT too big for him. He may be out of shape or, he may be a heavy breather. Many horses, even very fit horses, can be heavy breathers for a variety of reasons. Some of these reasons are true unsoundness issues. 

Morgans are tough horses and usually carry weight very well.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree that he is probably out of shape. I'm not a small girl by any means. I'm 5'6" and 160 lbs. I have a few 14 handers and ride a heavy saddle (40 lbs) and we get along just fine. My hubby is a very stocky guy, weighs 230 and rides them as well with no problems. 

My neighbor has a 14.1 Morgan\QH mare that she rides on a regular basis and I'd guess she's 250ish. They do great together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm 5'11 and about 180. I ride our 14.1 TWH which is about 950 lbs. She does fine with me. I think as long as you're under 25% of their weight, you don't weigh too much for the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

he may be out of shape, hes just a school horse  i was just worried is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

As long as you aren't riding him hard, no damage done. Lesson ponies are generally not in the best shape, being that young childen usually don't work them heavily and don't weight much.

I ride a 13.2 hand Arab/Mini cross. He's fine boned and not at all pony looking, as far as build goes. I'm 5 foot 1 inch and 160 pounds. I'm a lot like you -- I don't look my weight (heck, I wear a size 9) and am is good enough shape to keep my balance. If you're balanced and an active rider, it makes a huge difference when riding smallish horses. That Arab/Mini has no problems at all carrying me.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Endiku said:


> If it was build stout, like a fjord, quarter, hafli, etc- it's limit would be closer to 180 pounds.


Your way underestimating the weight carrying capacity of these breeds as long as they have no major conformation flaws and are in reasonable shape.


----------

